# Common mistakes



## ameana7

Türkçe öğrenen ve bu siteyi kullanan çok kişi var mı bilmiyorum ama merak ediyorum, yazım sırasında yapılan hataların farkındalar mı? bu nedenle bir kaç şey söylemek istedim. örneğin, ayrı yazılması gereken "de" ve "ki" ler, soru ekleri ya da inşallah sözcüğündeki n harfi..  herkes, işallah yazıyor! en büyük hatalardan biri ise sözcüğün herkez değil, herkes olduğu   benzeri çok örnek bulunabilir, değil mi arkadaşlar?


----------



## Honour

Bunları bir liste haline getirsek eminim ki bizler bile bazı hatalarımızı fark edip çok şaşırırız. Mesela tıraş kelimesini traş diye yazan çok kişi var, geçen bir konusu açılmıştı da aklıma geldi.
Benzer bir konu da burada devam ediyordu.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Buraya da bir bakmak da yarar var, gerçi fazla geniş bir liste olduğunu söylenemez. Hepimiz burada katkıda bulunursak güzel bir kaynak oluşur bence. 

Bu arada anlayışına ve amacının hepimizin Türkçeyi hatasız kullanması gerçeğine sığınarak birkaç düzeltme yapmak istiyorum: 


> Türkçedeki yaygın hatalar


 Türkçenin, Türkçede, Türkçeye, Türkçesi vs.
Dil isimlerine gelen tüm ekler bitişik yazılıyor. TDK'nin sitesine bakarsan, bu kullanım senin de gözüne çarpacaktır. Ben de geçen sene öğrendim. İlginç, değil mi? 



ameana7 said:


> Türkçe öğrenen ve bu siteyi kullanan çok kişi var mı bilmiyorum ama merak ediyorum, yazım sırasında yapılan hataların farkındalar mı? Bu nedenle birkaç şey söylemek istedim. Örneğin, ayrı yazılması gereken "de" ve "ki" ler, soru ekleri ya da inşallah sözcüğündeki n harfi...  Herkes, işallah yazıyor! En büyük hatalardan biri ise sözcüğün herkez değil, herkes olduğu.  Benzeri çok örnek bulunabilir, değil mi arkadaşlar?


----------



## minengiz

Merhaba arkadaşlar,
Kısa zamandır bu sitenin üyelerindenim. Bu mesajı da yeni gördüm. Sanırım anadili Türkçe olan çok fazla üye yok sitede, ama birçok kişinin Türkçe hakkında soru sorduğunu görüyorum. Siteyi de tam çözemedim aslında. Bana vermek istediğiniz ipuçları varsa yada bir konu hakkında yardım edebileceğim bir konu olursa beni de haberdar eder misiniz?
görüşmek üzere


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hey, minengiz. I've just PM'd you since it's a bit of out-of-topic. 

"de" nin yazılımı ile ilginç bir site var, bir çeşit kampanya: http://www.dahianlamindakideayriyazilir.com/

Ayrıca, http://www.sinanoglu.net/ adresinde şöyle bir yazıyla karşılaştım:


> T.D.K.’nın Büyük Yanlışı


Ne zamandan beri Te-De-Ke, oldu sana Te-De-Ka?

Bu arada bana kalırsa Türkçedeki en sinir bozucu hata noktalama işaretlerinden sonra boşluk bırakmamak, bilmem siz ne düşünürsünüz bu konu hakkında.


----------



## ameana7

"de" nin yazılımı ile ilgili bu site gerçekten hoş! Minengiz'e hoşgeldin diyor ve affına sığınarak "ya da" bağlacını ayrı yazması gerektiğini hatırlatıyorum.  ( Hoş, ilk mesajda benim hatalarım bu kadar düzeltildikten sonra ciddiye alır mı, bilmem!)

Benim sinirlendiğim pek çok hata var, gerek dilbilgisi, gerek imla konusunda. Son zamanlarda kulağımı tırmalayan ve pek çok kitapta gördüğüm hata ise "birçok insanlar" gibi sıfat tamlamaları ve"ne..ne" bağlacının yanlış kullanımı. Noktalama işaretleri konusunda emin olamadığım bir şey var: "iki nokta üst üste" den sonra küçük harfle mi başlamak gerekiyor? Ben ÖSS'ye hazırlanırken hep tersini söylerlerdi? (Yoksa bütü bunlar, konu dışı mı oldu? Özür dilerim öyleyse)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

TDK'den alıntıyı aşağıya yapıştırdım, bu arada sadece "iki nokta" deniliyor, üst üstesiz. 

* İki        noktadan sonra gelen cümleler büyük harfle başlar:*
_ Menfaat sandalyeye benzer: Başında taşırsan seni        küçültür, ayağının altına alırsan yükseltir.  _

* Ancak iki noktadan sonra cümle niteliğinde olmayan        örnekler sıra­landığında bu örnekler büyük harfle başlamaz: *
 _Bu        eskiliği siz de çok evde görmüşsünüzdür: duvarlarda çiviler, çivi yerleri,        lekeler... _


----------



## minengiz

"ya da" düzeltmesi için teşekkür ederim. Tabi ki ciddiye alırım Chazz(umarım böyle yazmamda bir sakınca yoktur), noktalama işaretlerinden sonra boşluk bırakma konusunda haklı olduğunu düşünüyorum. Bence dili yanlış kullanmamız konusundaki en büyük suçlulardan biri internet üzerinden yazışma yapmak. Şu anda bile cümleye büyük harfle başlama konusunda zorluk yaşıyorum


----------



## ameana7

Yine bir yaygın hata eklemek istiyorum: "Hayret bir şey!". "Hayret" kelimesi de, "eyvah" ya da "dikkat" gibi bir ünlem olduğuna göre, "Hayret bir şey" demek, "Eyvah bir şey" ya da "Dikkat bir şey" demek kadar anlamsız!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

"Şaşılacak bir şey!" kullanılmalı "Hayret bir şey!" yerine diye duymuştum. Gerçi, bu da aynı hissi vermiyor yahu!


----------



## ameana7

"Hayret edilecek şey" kullanımı da doğrudur.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

"Hayret bir şey!" hatta söylenen biçimiyle "Hayret bişii..." o kadar çok yaygın ki, birkaç yıl içinde TDK'nin sözlüğünde kabul edeceğini düşünüyorum.

Bu arada "internet" hakkında ne düşünüyorsunuz? TDK'nin önerdiği "genel ağ" ifadesinin günlük hayatta kullanılır hale geleceğine inanıyor musunuz?


----------



## minengiz

Bana "genel ağ" ifadesi biraz garip geldi. Bence kullanılması ve kullanımının yaygınlaştırılması çok güç olur.  Bana çok itici geldi doğrusu.


----------



## ameana7

"İnternet" günlük hayata çok yerleşti artık. Üstelik söylemesi de kolay, sanki Türkçeymiş gibi duyuluyor. Kimse tek kelime yerine, iki kelime kullanmaz bence; "genel ağ" kötü duyulmamakla beraber. Yine de belli olmaz; "şekil" yerine önerilen "biçim" her yerde duyulabilirken, "tarz" için türetilen "biçem" hiç tutulmadı. Benim bir türlü alışamadığım kelime ise, "belgegeçer". En beğendiğim ise, üniversitedeki bir hocamın türettiği ve "ideoloji" yerine kullandığı "düşüngü"...


----------



## Chazzwozzer

"İnternet"(büyük harf) şeklinde yazılıyormuş. Az önce dikkat ettim.
http://www.tdk.gov.tr/tdksozluk/sozbul.asp?KELIME=internet&YENIARAMA=+++Ara+++

Bu durumda, İnternet bir özel isim. O halde özel ismi niye çevirme ihtiyacı duyuluyor ki?

Genel ağ yine de o kadar korkunç değil. Örütbağ ismi bana duyunca İnternet dışında her şeyi çağrıştırıyor. (TDK'nin çıkardığı dergide de resmen Oktay Sinanoğlu'nun önerisi olduğu onaylanmıştır.)

"Belgegeçer" yerine "belgeç" şeklinde kısaltmış hali diğerine göre daha yagın. Gerçi "fakslamak" gibi bir fiil varken, kimsenin "belgeçlemek" ya da "belge geçmek" gibi bir ifadeyi kullanacağını sanmıyorum.

Bu arada, düşüngü çok güzel bir karşılık gerçekten. Kulağa hoş geliyor.


----------

